# [Essentials] Dreamcast *NEWish*



## Devin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Post your essential (favourite) Sega Dreamcast games in this topic and they'll be added to the list*, for others to refer to when deciding which game to play.

*If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list). 

*You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.

The three categories are: *10+* Essentials List, *5+* Recommended List, *3+* Noteworthy and Others


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2011)

Skies of Arcadia 
Power Stone 2
Jet Set Radio
Shenmue
Phantasy Star Online Ver. 2

edit: instead of adding PSO Ver. 2 as a different game, why not just put it on to the already voted for PSO?
Ver. 2 is really the better game, including everything from the first game and more.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 31, 2011)

+ 1 For crazy taxi!


----------



## ars25 (Jul 31, 2011)

resident evil code veronica +1
sonic adventure 2 +1


----------



## Gaiunx_Wolfen_X (Nov 29, 2011)

Jet set radio /Jet grind radio
Dead or alive
Phantasy star online Ver 1 /Ver 2
Shenmue
Sonic adventure 1 & 2
Resident evil code veronica
Maken X
Skies of arcadia
Evolution
Virtual On
Power stone 2
Last Blade 2
SF Rush 2049
Proyect Justice

Tech Romancer
Grandia 2
Sonic shuffle (was fun for small play sessions)
HeadHunter
Unreal tournament
Virtua tennis 2
Street fighter 3rd strike
Soulcalibur
Ikaruga
ohh i really loved that machine it was wonderful!!!


----------



## klim28 (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 for Power Stone 2


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 29, 2011)

Grandia 2 +1
Sonic Adventure +1


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 Sonic Shuffle, Sonic Adventure(s) 1+2, PowerStone 1+2,  Crazy Taxi, House of the Dead 1+2, Rayman 2 The Great Escape, Gauntlet Legends


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 Sonic Adventure 1+2 (Duh.)
+1 Sonic Shuffle (The equivalent of Mario Party, incredibly addictive)
+1 Chu-Chu Rocket (Great for multiplayer parties. I assure you, a fist fight will occour after a few games)
+1 Soul Calibur (Duh.)
+1 Unreal Tournament (Underrated on the system, and I don't know why - it's quite pleasant)
+1 Quake 3 Arena (Duh.)
+1 Phantasy Star Online/Ver.2 (Duh.)
+1 Omicron/The Nomad Soul (One of the best action/adventure games I've ever played. I mean, you'd expect that kind of quality from Quantic Dream)
+1 Space Channel 5 (Up! Down! Up! Up! Chu! Gotta love this game, it's so surreal it's fun)
+1 Resident Evil: Code Veronica (Probably the first RE game that was made in full 3D and did it "right" unlike Survivor)
+1 MDK 2 (Duh. That game's epic, what's more to say?)
+1 Soul Reaver (Raziel is *the* most awesome wraith in the universe. If you dare to dispute that, I will personally suck your soul out)
+1 House of the Dead 1/2 (Awesome railshooter, simple as that)
+1 Silent Scope (Same as above)
+1 Half-Life (Although playing it on the PC makes more sense, do try the DC version aswell)

That'd be it... for now... Gotta


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 4, 2012)

+1
Power Stone 2 (Best four player game ever made)
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 (SONIC!)
Phantasy Star Online
Bomberman Online (Addicting to play with others)
Dead Or Alive 2 
Marvel Vs Capcom 2 (when megaman was good enough to be on the roster)
Virtua Fighter 3 ( I loved this game like a brother)
Street Fighter Double Impact (Before Street Fighter 4's ugly 3D characters)
House of the Dead (four player was freaking awesome)


----------



## Coto (Mar 4, 2012)

Why isn't Plasma Sword/Star Gladiator 2 in the list?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 on
Soul Calibur
Jet Grind Radio
Shenmue
Skies of Arcadia
Sonic Adventures 1&2
Marvel VS. Capcom 2
Resident Evil Code: Veronica
House of the Dead 2
Half Life
Marvel VS. Capcom
Grand Theft Auto 2/GTA 2
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver

I would also like to add
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3
They Hunger (Half Life Mod, but really fun)


----------



## DS1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Project Justice*
Rez
Radirgy/Radilgy**
Street Fighter III: Third Strike***
Tokyo Xtreme Racer 2****
Jet Set Radio
Ikaruga
Capcom VS SNK 2 Millionaire Fighting 2001
King of Fighters Dream Match 99' (AKA KOF98)

reasons to actually get a DC:
*one of the few DC-exclusives left, now that JSR is coming to 360
**Because DC is basically Naomi, this is the closest to the arcade version you can get, there is a big gap in high scores because the PS2/GC/Wii versions have framerate issues. Don't know about X360
***superior to PS2 version, inferior to PS3 unless you can get one of the DC's super rare arcade sticks
****there is actually a superior PS2 enhanced port called TXR0, but suffers because of wonky dual-shock 2 button-pressure feedback implementation, advise all DC owners to play this version


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2012)

Bangai-O so much better than that piece of shit DS game.
Cannon Spike


----------



## Ultymoo (May 17, 2012)

Time Stalkers was pretty cool. Less for the story and more for both the cameos and how hardcore you could break the game.


----------



## Pleng (May 29, 2012)

Daytona USA 2001
Sega Rally


----------



## Conmore (Jun 28, 2012)

+1 Phantasy Star Online
+1 Space Channel 5
+1 Jet Grind Radio


----------



## jinnpan (Jun 28, 2012)

Jet Grind Radio
Shenmue
Crazy Taxi
Ikaruga
Sonic Adventure 2
Sonic Adventure
Rez
Virtua Tennis
Chu Chu Rocket
Space Channel 5
Sword of the Beserk: Guts' Rage


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 20, 2012)

Jet Grind Radio
Shenmue
Sonic Adventure
Tennis 2k2
Soul Calibur
Dynamyte Cop
Tokyo Xtreme Racer 2
Crazy Taxi 2


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 20, 2012)

Once this is done we should make a list "best dreamcast game people probably dont know about"


----------



## Chary (Dec 20, 2012)

Sonic Adventure 1
Sonic Adventure 2
Shenmue
Jet Grind Radio
Power Stone
Crazy Taxi


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

sonic adventure 1 and 2. And seaman.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 21, 2012)

Hydro Thunder!!!! 
The DC version is just awesome! 

Soul Caliber 
San Francisco Rush 2049
UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship)
Typing of the Dead (yes I do have the DC keyboard  lol)
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 1/2
Sega Bass and Marine Fishing (two games.) fishing sounds boring but these games are pretty fun.
Ecco the Dolphin Defender of the Future, I don't care what anyone says I liked it lol

Those are some I played a lot of. Fun games all of them!


----------



## TCRe (Feb 10, 2013)

Tech Romancer
Powerstone 2
Sonic Adventure
Tokyo Xtreme Racer 2


----------



## grandgroove (Mar 3, 2013)

Typing of the Dead is tons fun
Soul Calibur 
Virtua Tennis 2K2
Rez 
Rival Schools 2
Hydro Thunder 

Those are the ones I usually come back to each time I dust off the DC. 

Sidebar: Take a look at the SD card loader. They are very cheap, and you can hold tons of emulators and other stuff.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Does this thread also account for essential accessories for the respective consoles?


----------



## mechagouki (Jul 20, 2013)

Shadowman - the best version (but with awful load times)
Rush 2049 - arcade perfect
Sega Rally - still the best Sega Rally on any platform
Speed Demons - one of the most fun racing games ever


----------



## javanni9972 (Jul 8, 2014)

Resident evil 2, 3, and code veronica
Half life
Sonic adventure 1 and 2
House of the dead 2
Quake 3 arena
Mortal kombat gold 
Power stone 1 and 2
Soul caliber
Jet set radio
Virtua fighter 3tb

Hope people agree!


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 8, 2014)

Games:

Resident Evil: Code Veronica
Rez
Half-Life (unreleased, but the iso out there is pretty much done)
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2
Jet _*Grind*_ Radio
Crazy Taxi
Ikaruga
Soul Calibur
Marvel vs. Capcom 1 & 2
Hydro Thunder
Ready 2 Rumble
Quake III Arena - heck, if you still have this on disc, you could even set up a server for cross play with PC
Unreal Tournament
House of the Dead 2
Confidential Mission
Power Stone 1 & 2
Space Channel 5
Typing of the Dead
Accessories:

VGA Box - A must for 480p graphics from the console. And better to get the *box* instead of the _cable_ because the box enables output through industry-standard S-Video and composite if by some odd chance the game you're booting up is incompatible with VGA mode. I can say that out of my extensive testing, I've only ran into a single game of my own that absolutely won't boot up on VGA mode, which ended up being a Japanese-only Love Hina game.
Dreamcast VMU - as far as memory cards go, the dreamcast's stands out as the most practical and usable even outside of playing Dreamcast games directly. It's a pity about the craptastic battery life.
Jump Pack - All the rumble, and no batteries to worry about. Of course I gotta add it to the essentials
Keyboard & Mouse - Either the official set or the adapters to plug them in... this was the last console that actually had regular support for these provided, especially for the FPS's, and the off-the-wall _Typing of the Dead_
The holy grail at this point would be the *Broadband Adapter*. But thanks to greedy bastards on eBay, good luck trying to find one for less than $200 USD


----------

